# lighting period



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

How long do you run your lights for your plants? 

I have light timers, so the timing / turning them on/off, isn't an issue. 

The prime viewing time would be anywhere from 5:00pm - midnight.

Also, I have moonlights on my Biocube, so I'd like to use them to be as realistic as possible...thoughts on a period for those?

Thoughts?


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Right now I'm running them about 12 hours a day, but I think I'm about to turn it down to 10. I just recently replaced the lights in the hood so I am getting more light than before. I think most recommend starting at 8 or 10 and adjusting if you see algae growth.


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

mfgann said:


> Right now I'm running them about 12 hours a day, but I think I'm about to turn it down to 10. I just recently replaced the lights in the hood so I am getting more light than before. I think most recommend starting at 8 or 10 and adjusting if you see algae growth.


Sounds good. I'll go with 8 hrs on the main lights, then 2 hours with the moonlights.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My moonlight is always on,lol.I have three lights on my tank.Two are on six hours a day and the other on eight.The one comes on first,then an hour later the other two,then after six hours the two go off.it seems to work well wit my plants,and im not having any algae issue.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

8-10 is a good place to start. Algae and/or plant growth are the driving factors on whether you don't have enough or too much. May take a little while to adjust it where you need. Any change isn't always seen instantly, so change and give it a week or two and then change again if necessary.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I usually like 8 but I now have them on for about 12 to have more algae for my nerite snails lol.


----------

